
WeChat/TikTok ban in effect on Sunday - Snowbirth
https://www.cnn.com/2020/09/18/tech/wechat-what-happens-sunday/index.html
======
Snowbirth
[https://www.cnn.com/2020/09/18/tech/tiktok-ban-sunday-
need-t...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/09/18/tech/tiktok-ban-sunday-need-to-
know/index.html)

